# favourite Deseased Rock Stars and knock out competition



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

We now have the 8 Deseased Rock Stars for you to select for this game. 

Voting Rules:

1. You may vote only once per day.

2. Each selected work starts the game with 10 points. 

3. When you vote, you have 1 plus vote and 3 minus votes to allocate as you choose (yes, 3).

Let's Begin:

John Lennon - 10
Buddy Holly - 10
Tom Petty - 10 
Roy Orbison - 10
Frank Zappa - 10
George Harrison - 10
Jimi Hendrix - 10
Sid Vicious - 10


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I won't play any game like this that leaves the Big Bopper out. And where's Otis Redding???


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ you could always do a competing competion..........


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

John Lennon - 10
Buddy Holly - 10
Tom Petty - 10 
Roy Orbison - 10
Frank Zappa - 7 (-3)
George Harrison - 10
Jimi Hendrix - 11 (+1)
Sid Vicious - 10


----------



## WaterRat (May 19, 2015)

John Lennon - 11 (+1)
Buddy Holly - 10
Tom Petty - 10 
Roy Orbison - 9 (-1)
Frank Zappa - 7
George Harrison - 10
Jimi Hendrix - 11
Sid Vicious - 8 (-2)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

John Lennon - 11
Buddy Holly - 10
Tom Petty - 7 (-3) 
Roy Orbison - 9
Frank Zappa - 8 (+1)
George Harrison - 10
Jimi Hendrix - 11
Sid Vicious - 8


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

John Lennon - 8 (-3)
Buddy Holly - 10
Tom Petty - 7
Roy Orbison - 9
Frank Zappa - 9 (+1)
George Harrison - 10
Jimi Hendrix - 11
Sid Vicious - 8 

I hate the Beatles with a passion.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

John Lennon - 8 
Buddy Holly - 11 (+1)
Tom Petty - 7 
Roy Orbison - 9
Frank Zappa - 9 
George Harrison - 10
Jimi Hendrix - 11
Sid Vicious - 5 (-3)


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

John Lennon - 8
Buddy Holly - 12 (+1)
Tom Petty - 7
Roy Orbison - 9
Frank Zappa - 9
George Harrison - 10
Jimi Hendrix - 11
Sid Vicious - 2 (-3)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

John Lennon - 9 (+1)
Buddy Holly - 12
Tom Petty - 7
Roy Orbison - 9
Frank Zappa - 6 (-3)
George Harrison - 10
Jimi Hendrix - 11
Sid Vicious - 2


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> We now have the 8 Deseased Rock Stars for you to select for this game.
> 
> Let's Begin:
> 
> ...


Too soon, Eddie ... too soon.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ thought I'd throw it out there- was wondering if anyone would comment..........

John Lennon - 8 (-1)
Buddy Holly - 12
Tom Petty - 5 (-2)
Roy Orbison - 9
Frank Zappa - 7 (+1)
George Harrison - 10
Jimi Hendrix - 11
Sid Vicious - 2


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

John Lennon - 7 (-1)
Buddy Holly - 12
Tom Petty - 5 
Roy Orbison - 9
Frank Zappa - 7 
George Harrison - 10
Jimi Hendrix - 12 (+1)
Sid Vicious - 0 (-2)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Sid was never one to hang around too long anyway


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

John Lennon - 7
Buddy Holly - 10 (-2)
Tom Petty - 5 
Roy Orbison - 9
Frank Zappa - 8 (+1)
George Harrison - 9 (-1)
Jimi Hendrix - 12


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

John Lennon - 8 (+1)
Buddy Holly - 10
Tom Petty - 5 
Roy Orbison - 8 (-1)
Frank Zappa - 8 
George Harrison - 7 (-2)
Jimi Hendrix - 12


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

John Lennon - 8
Buddy Holly - 10
Tom Petty - 2 (-3) 
Roy Orbison - 8 
Frank Zappa - 9 (+1)
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 12


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

John Lennon - 9 (+1)
Buddy Holly - 10
Tom Petty - 2 
Roy Orbison - 8 
Frank Zappa - 6 (-3)
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 12


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

John Lennon - 9
Buddy Holly - 11 (+1)
Tom Petty - 2
Roy Orbison - 8
Frank Zappa - 6
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 9 (-3)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

must be Heartbreaking for his band to see Tom go 

John Lennon - 9
Buddy Holly - 10 (-1)
Tom Petty - out (-2)
Roy Orbison - 8
Frank Zappa - 6
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 10 (+1)


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

John Lennon - 9
Buddy Holly - 8 (-2)
Roy Orbison - 7 (-1)
Frank Zappa - 7 (+1)
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 10


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

John Lennon - 10 (+1)
Buddy Holly - 8 
Roy Orbison - 7 
Frank Zappa - 5 (-2)
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 9 (-1)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

John Lennon - 9 (-1)
Buddy Holly - 7 (-1) 
Roy Orbison - 7 
Frank Zappa - 7 (+2)
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 9

The voting systen seams a bit fluid (like Jeff Beck) but what the heck!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> John Lennon - 9 (-1)
> Buddy Holly - 7 (-1)
> Roy Orbison - 7
> Frank Zappa - 7 (+2)
> ...


you cheated on your own game there by giving Frank +2 when you can only give 1 point and take away 3.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> you cheated on your own game there by giving Frank +2 when you can only give 1 point and take away 3.


Like I said "what the heck!" I'm following Jeff Becks example.........


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

John Lennon - 8 (-1)
Buddy Holly - 7 
Roy Orbison - 6 (-1)
Frank Zappa - 7 
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 9

I've corrected Eddie's cheating by not awarding Zappa with a +1 this round. He stands corrected! Well fluid things don't stand that well but nevertheless.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

John Lennon - 9 (+1))
Buddy Holly - 7 
Roy Orbison - 6 
Frank Zappa - 4 (-3) 
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 9


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

John Lennon - 9
Buddy Holly - 8 (+1))
Roy Orbison - 6
Frank Zappa - 4
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 6 (-3)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

John Lennon - 6 (-3)
Buddy Holly - 8 
Roy Orbison - 6
Frank Zappa - 4
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 7 (+1)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

John Lennon - 4 (-2)
Buddy Holly - 8 
Roy Orbison - 6
Frank Zappa - 5 (+1)
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 6 (-1)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

John Lennon - 4 
Buddy Holly - 8 
Roy Orbison - 3 (-3)
Frank Zappa - 6 (+1)
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 6 

It is Zappa or Hendrix for me


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

John Lennon - 4 
Buddy Holly - 8 
Roy Orbison - 3 
Frank Zappa - 3 (-3)
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 7 (+1)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

John Lennon - 4
Buddy Holly - 8
Roy Orbison - 3
Frank Zappa - 0 (-3)
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 8 (+1)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh *****, never mind they are all dead anyway 

John Lennon - 1 (-3)
Buddy Holly - 8
Roy Orbison - 3
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 9 (+1)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I keep seeing the title of this thread as "Favorite diseased rock stars."

As the Beatles sang, "Hold you in his armchair you can feel his disease."


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

John Lennon - 1 
Buddy Holly - 8
Roy Orbison - 0(-3) 
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 10 (+1)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

John Lennon - 2 (+1)
Buddy Holly - 5 (-3)
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 10


----------



## KJ von NNJ (Oct 13, 2017)

I love Zappa. I know every phase of his career. But if I may get a bit more grittier and dirty; Chris Cornell, Layne Staley, Kurt Cobain and Scott Weiland are the uber-deceased for the not too old right now. 
Note, the ones I mentioned were all lead singers for their various groups. Maybe showing your pain is not the way to go. One may take it all too literally. AND, heroin is not the pillar of wisdom.
I'm not being a smart-aleck about it. I miss all these guys. But in life, there is always a choice. Are we hopeless, or just doomed? Unfortunately, there is no wisdom present in those determined to destroy themselves.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

John Lennon - 3 (+1)
Buddy Holly - 5
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 7 (-3)


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

John Lennon - 3
Buddy Holly - 6 (+1)
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 4 (-3)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Trying to reverse the “damage” done by Taggart 

John Lennon - 3
Buddy Holly - 3 (-3)
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 5 (+1)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

*John Lennon - 0 (-3) OUT*
Buddy Holly - 3 
George Harrison - 7
Jimi Hendrix - 6 (+1)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Buddy Holly - 4 (+1)
George Harrison - 4 (-3)
Jimi Hendrix - 6


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Buddy Holly - 2 (-2)
George Harrison - 3 (-1)
Jimi Hendrix - 7 (+1)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Buddy Holly - 2 
George Harrison - 4 (+1)
Jimi Hendrix - 4 (-3)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

its a close call but Buddy is gone

Buddy Holly - 0 (-2) 
George Harrison - 3 (-1)
Jimi Hendrix - 5 (+1)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> its a close call but Buddy is gone
> 
> Buddy Holly - 0 (-2)
> George Harrison - 3 (-1)
> Jimi Hendrix - 5 (+1)



I forgot about this poll for a day or two, and look what happens!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

George Harrison - 4 (+1)
Jimi Hendrix - 2 (-3)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

George Harrison - 1 (-3)
Jimi Hendrix - 3 (+1)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> its a close call but Buddy is gone
> 
> Buddy Holly - 0 (-2)
> George Harrison - 3 (-1)
> Jimi Hendrix - 5 (+1)


Relax there, Peggy Sue. There will be other polls. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

George Harrison - 0 (-1)
Jimi Hendrix - 3

Jimi is the winner! Thanks to Ingelou for saving him.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Phil loves classical said:


> Jimi Hendrix - 3
> 
> Jimi is the winner! Thanks to Ingelou for saving him.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

deleted.................


----------

